

Farmer saves $200,000 with poo power - mrshoe
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/07/31/cow.power/index.html

======
hackworth
not surprising. i had a friend back home whose father ran a pig farm, and he
was recapturing methane and using it for power back in the early 90's.

